# Anyone in Los Angeles need some friends?



## skyfloating (Nov 27, 2012)

i really want to try and reintegrate into society and build up some confidence and was hoping to find others who want to try and live more as well. ive got major depression and severe social anxiety mostly due to my low self-confidence due to my sun damaged skin (been judged a lot) and because of this ive been living in near isolation for a while but thankfully have a gf who is there by myside. i know im not really an active member here so i am asking a lot. but hey we can talk more here and get introduced before meeting. I wanted to start a group so that it would less intense. maybe we could all hit a bar or just chill somewhere more casual where we can all get comfortable with one another.


----------



## DearDeparted (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey there! What part of la? I'm around highland park/pasadena ish haha


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

skyfloating said:


> i really want to try and reintegrate into society and build up some confidence and was hoping to find others who want to try and live more as well. ive got major depression and severe social anxiety mostly due to my low self-confidence due to my sun damaged skin (been judged a lot) and because of this ive been living in near isolation for a while but thankfully have a gf who is there by myside. i know im not really an active member here so i am asking a lot. but hey we can talk more here and get introduced before meeting. I wanted to start a group so that it would less intense. maybe we could all hit a bar or just chill somewhere more casual where we can all get comfortable with one another.


I live in Inglewood, CA. which is not far from Los Angeles.


----------



## skyfloating (Nov 27, 2012)

DearDeparted said:


> Hey there! What part of la? I'm around highland park/pasadena ish haha


thats a little far for me. I live in Culver City w/ my gf, and sometimes stay at my home near USC.


----------



## skyfloating (Nov 27, 2012)

Carcamo said:


> I live in Inglewood, CA. which is not far from Los Angeles.


I happen to go to that area every Friday afternon to tutor a child. Maybe we can meet up sometime afterwards?


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

i lived in LA! if u guys wanna hang out then give me a call at 213 270 5086
But i need a ride though! Cause my license had been suspended!


----------



## Walkalone498 (Jan 12, 2013)

I lived near China Town!


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

skyfloating said:


> I happen to go to that area every Friday afternon to tutor a child. Maybe we can meet up sometime afterwards?


Where is the place in Inglewood where you tutor the child? There is a lot of tutoring places as far as I'm aware.


----------

